# Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx



## memphis@Mg (12. November 2011)

*Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

Ich habe folgende 570 GTX und gehe davon aus das dies nen Standartlayout hat!

Der Kühler dadrauf reißt leider garnix! Unter Bf3 burnt die karte bis auf 83-85C° rauf und der lüfter gibt 100% und ist EXTREM hörbar andere nicht sooo anspruchsvolle games lassen die graka immer noch bis auf 72-78C° brennen und der lüfter ist nach wie vor unangenehm auffällig!

Daher suche ich nach alternativen einige habe ich schon gefunden aber ich würde gerne einfach ne Liste mir persönlich erstellen in der ALLE optionen berücksichtig werden bzw. produkte!

Darum hoffe ich auf euer Fachwissen!

Mfg


----------



## facehugger (12. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

Das hast nicht das Referenzdesign der GTX570. Das sieht so aus:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/596906

Ich kann dir diesen empfehlen:

Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus II | Geizhals.at Deutschland

der Vorgänger kühlt meine übertaktete GTX480 fast unhörbar auf 60°C unter Spielelast

Gruß


----------



## memphis@Mg (12. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

ps naja unter referenzdesign verstehe ich das slotlayout nicht den kühler!

aber hmm die anschlüsse sind bei mir ja schon anders :/ ob der rest da auch "anderes" ist ?

zu dem ACA 2 brauch man da nicht noch so nen extra kit?


----------



## ViP94 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

DAs extra Kit Kostet 5€ oder so, also nicht teuer.
Ich würde den Kühler auch nehmen, vor allem, weil die Lüfter von der Karte geregelt werden können, oder irre ich mich da??


----------



## sfc (13. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

Ich kann dir den Accelero Xtreme auch empfehlen. Meine Karte friert seither bei sehr angenehmer Lautstärke. Hatte mal ne Review hier veröffentlicht. ISt zwar noch mit dem EInser, aber der anchfolger ist bis auf mehr mitgelieferte Montagekits gleich: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/164211-review-gtx570-kuesst-accelero-xtreme-plus.html


----------



## memphis@Mg (13. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

@sfc

die frage ist wurde das problem mit den spannungskühler behoben ?!

ist der "peter" nicht zu empfehlen oder der "mk13" laut caseking passen beide! Was mich nur verwundert in beiden kühlern werden kleiner kühler mitgeliefert aber es wird bei beiden auf die verwendung der grundplatte hingewiesen was ich für nicht seeehr sinnvoll finde :/


----------



## Bambusbar (13. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

Natürlich sind die beiden gut.
Die kosten auch alle ungefähr gleich - also hast du, wie so oft, die Qual der Wahl ^^
(Ok, mit Lüftern sind die beiden dann doch bisle teurer)

Die kleinen Kühlerkörper sind deswegen dabei, weil nicht jede GraKa ebenso ne Grundplatte hat und die RAMs und Spannungswandler ebenso doch gekühlt werden sollten.


----------



## Jackey555 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

Der MK 13 ist nicht zu empfehlen, die Kühlleistung st im direktvergleich bescheiden. Die beste Lösung wäre der Peter, da er eine brachiale Kühlleistung hat und die VRMs dank der Möglichkeit die Grundplatte zu erhalten auch gut gekühlt werden. 

Diese Premiumlösung hat natürlich einen Premiumpreis. Zudem bin ich mir nicht sicher ob er auf deine Karte passt.


----------



## memphis@Mg (13. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Peter - Universal High-End VGA Cooler
*NVIDIA Geforce* (Referenzdesign)
6600 Serie (außer AGP)
7400 / 7600 / 7800 GT/GTX / 7900 GS/GT/GTX
8800 GT/GTS(G92)/GTX/Ultra
9600 / 9800 GT/GTX/GTX+
GT 210 / 220 / 240
GTS 250
GTX 200 Serie
GTX 460 / 470 / 480**
GTX 550 Ti / *570* / 580**


sollte ja passen


----------



## Bambusbar (13. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

Naja, das ist immer für Refrenzdesign-Karten.
Und Palit mach Custom-Design - von daher könnts vlt sein, dass er nicht passt.
Aber entweder vorher nich mehr nachforschen und sicher gehen obs passt oder nicht - oder, was einfacher aber auch nicht unbedingt die feine Englische ist - kaufen und wenns nicht passt dank FAG einfach zurückschicken.


----------



## memphis@Mg (13. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

also mein kühler hatte ich ja scho mal unten und bis auf die anschlüsse siehts eigentlich gleich aus ! also was ich von den bildern die ich im internet gefunden habe sehen konnte ! aber ich wäre wenn dann schon für die NICHT feine und englische version ^^ 

aber gut also peter wirds dann wohl denke ich...man gönnt sich ja sonst nix!


----------



## Bambusbar (13. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

Die DVI-Ports sitzen bei der Palit übereinander und beim Ref-Design nebeneinander - ich glaub, da könntest du schon Probleme mit bekommen :x


----------



## Jackey555 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

Ja das wird verdammt eng. Der Peter geht ja fast bis zu Slotblende und ist relativ ausladend.


----------



## memphis@Mg (13. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

hm nun nimmt mir mal nicht den wind aus den segeln 

der zalman abklatsch wirkt auch mich zu gering was die kühlleistung angeht und der ACAXP 2 ist an sich ja genauso aufgebaut wie der peter.

nun is guter rat teuer


----------



## Bambusbar (13. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-dem-arctic-cooling-accelero-xtreme-plus.html

hier hat zumindest jemand die Erfahrung mit dem Accelero  beschrieben.
Gab da dann also doch ein paar Probleme 

Du könntest es mit dem *Thermalright Shaman* mal probieren, der is nicht so ausladenden zu den DVI Anschlüssen hin.
Oder den *Scythe Setsugen 2*
Die beiden sind eher breit  als lang 

Hab aber auf die Schnelle leider keine Umbauerfahrungen damit gefunden.


----------



## memphis@Mg (13. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

beim shaman ist das problem mit dem platz nach unten den ich wohl so nicht habe! der andere da muss ich mich mal belesen zwecks kühlleistung! aber danke für den link zu der pailt ^^


----------



## Bambusbar (13. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

Wenn der Platz nach unten bei dir ein Problem ist, dann passt der Peter schon mal gar nicht.
Der brauch locker 4 Slots ^^
-> Bild: peter14olxv.jpg - abload.de

Nur so als Info


----------



## memphis@Mg (13. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

auweh ^^ das wird im momentanem gehäuse ja mal GARNIX  naja gut zu wissen!

ps schönes mobo was du da hast  auf so nem ähnlichen hatte ich damals zu den E8600 zeiten mal nen top10 super pi run weltweit hinbekommen


----------



## Bambusbar (13. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

Ja, Palit-Karten sind zwar meist günstig und gut, aber wenns dann daran geht, die umzurüsten, dann wirds schwer ^^

Das Mobo von dem Bild meinst?
Ist nicht meins


----------



## memphis@Mg (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

ne kleine frage noch guckt der peter ÜBER die 570er raus ?


----------



## Koyote (2. Januar 2012)

So wie ich das in erinnerung habe nicht - minimal. Frag doch einfach google Bilder


----------



## Schmenki (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

Hi!

Ja der Peter guckt ca. 4cm nach hinten raus.
Und der Peter passt auf die Palit GTX 570 mit der Grundplatte.
Zwischen Kühler und 2. DVI ist bei mir ca. 0,5mm Platz.

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## memphis@Mg (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

ahh cool geile infos danke  herraus gucken ist garnicht gut weil genau 0,5cm platz nach vorne :/ naja muss wohl ne neues gehäuse her nützt ja alles nix!

danke für die infos!

ps hast du noch nen paar kühlwerte dazu mit dem peter und grundplatte?


----------



## Jackey555 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*



Schmenki schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ja der Peter guckt ca. 4cm nach hinten raus.
> Und der Peter passt auf die Palit GTX 570 mit der Grundplatte.
> ...



Kannst du ein Bild davon machen? Dann müsste der Peter ja auch auf die GTX 570 Classified passen. Würde die evtl kaufen wenn der Peter da passt.


----------



## Schmenki (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

Ein Bild von dem Abstand zwischen DVI und Kühler oder allgemein von der Karte mit dem Kühler?
Werd jetzt Feierabend machen und zu Hause kann ich dann ein Foto machen.

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## Jackey555 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

Vor allem der abstand wäre interessant. dann könnte man das ganze mit dem PCB der Classified vergleichen und sehen ob das ganze passen könnte. ein Bild von der ganzen Karte ist natürlich auch immer gern gesehen. Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## larzer (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

Bei mir sitzt der Peter auf einer GTX570 von Gigabyte, sollte aber auch für andere Hersteller keine Probleme bereiten
in kombination mit 2 140er enermax tb-silence lüftern (nahezu unhörbar) sind die temperaturen immer um die 60°C in einem Raven 2 Gehäuse
hier ein paar Fotos




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



länge ohne lüfter also ungefähr gleich mit der karte, mit lüftern ca. 1cm drüber
gesamtbreite inkl. Lüfter ca. 8,5cm und Gesamtlänge inkl. Lüfter knapp 29cm

hoffe das hilft erstmal


----------



## meratheus (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Kannst du ein Bild davon machen? Dann müsste der Peter ja auch auf die GTX 570 Classified passen. Würde die evtl kaufen wenn der Peter da passt.


 
Der Peter paßt auf die Classified mit Grundplatte!!! Das Ref.Design der EVGA GTX570, GTX570 SC, GTX570 Classiefied, GTX580,GTX580 SC ist ein und das selbe.

Hier einfach Plastikgehäuse von der Grundplatte enfernen und danach Grundplatte vom VGA-PCB entfernen, um den daran besestigten Lüfter abmontieren zu können (ist verschraubt und leicht verklebt). Anschließend Grundplatte wieder installieren und zum Schluß den Peter installieren. Zur Kühlung verwende/empfehle ich 2 BeQuiet Silent Wings UCS 120mm. Habe auch mit 140mm BeQuiet getestet, jedoch ist hier die GPU etwas wärmer, dafür aber ist die Kühlung auch leiser. Unter meiner Signatur "my intel system/Mod & Misc" siehst die das Ref.design (EVGA GTX570 SC) komplett zurlegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmenki (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

@Maratheus
Du hast den peter auch ohne X-Schiene befestigt sehe ich.
Welche Schrauben hast du für den peter benutzt? die langen oder die kurzen?


----------



## meratheus (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*



Schmenki schrieb:


> @Maratheus
> Du hast den peter auch ohne X-Schiene befestigt sehe ich.
> Welche Schrauben hast du für den peter benutzt? die langen oder die kurzen?


 
Ja mußte ich so lösen, da der PCI-E 2.0 Slot bei dem Asus Motherboard sehr nahe am CPU-Sockel ist und der Megahalems auch noch eine gewisse Breite mit sich bringt.

Ich habe hier die kürzeren Bolzen verwendet. Müßte aber mit genauer Bezeichnung in der Modification Beschreibung "Final Assembly" aufgeführt sein.


----------



## memphis@Mg (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

frage ist in den HEATpieps ne flüssigkeite ? ich müsste die enden abschippeln damits in gehäuse passt 

und wie machst du die lüfter OHNE dieses grosse schiene fest ?


----------



## Jonnyhh (3. Januar 2012)

in den heatpipes ist eine flüssigkeit. Wenn du die enden bearbeitest, besteht die gefahr , dass die flüssigkeit Austritt und der wärmetransport nicht mehr funktioniert


----------



## memphis@Mg (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

habs mir schon fast gedacht, danke!

hat wer von euch die graue orginal paste benutzt die dazu ist...taugt die was?  sonst mache ich thermo chill drunter


----------



## larzer (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

wenn du mit der thermo chill zufrieden bist, machse drunter
ich hab jedenfalls keinen unterschied zwischen der originalen und meiner noctua paste gemerkt


----------



## Jackey555 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*



meratheus schrieb:


> Der Peter paßt auf die Classified mit Grundplatte!!! Das Ref.Design der EVGA GTX570, GTX570 SC, GTX570 Classiefied, GTX580,GTX580 SC ist ein und das selbe.



Ja das PCB ist grundsätzlich identisch. Die GTX 570 classified hat ein 580erPCB. Einzig der DVI-Anschluss wüurde verändert. Die liegen bei der GTX 570 Classified nun übereinander was evtl Probleme bereiten könnte. Es wäre also gut wenn mir jemand definitiv sagen könnte ob das funktioniert.

Hier nochmal 2 Bilder um das zu verdeutlichen:

GTX 580 Referenz
GTX 570 Classified


----------



## larzer (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

dazu hab ich doch auf der vorherigen seite bilder gepostet 
sollte funktionieren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackey555 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

Ja nach den Bilder "sollte" es passen. Wird dennoch knapp. Würde mir die Karte nur holen wenn auchr Peter passt... evtl werde ich es einfach ausprobieren oder nochmal einen Thread eröffnen. Danke erstmal und sörry, dass ich den Thread "missbraucht" habe.


----------



## memphis@Mg (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

also knapp ist noch garkein ausdruck bei mir ist das eher "press"passung auf die pailt passt mit modifikation *gewalt(tiger)* art auch mit der originalen backblatte ich hatte bedenken das die grossen kühler auf den kleinen spawas kleben tortz dem dazugelieferten zeugs. Problem war vorallem die wirklich kleinen 1-2mm x1-2mm kleinen hitzeteilchen hätte nicht gewusst was ich da hätte drauch machen müssen!

leider finde ich es schade das es keine möglichkeite der lüfterregelung nun mehr gibt :/ ich habe zwar 2x140mm mit bestellt aber leider passt das nicht in mein gehäuse also 1x140mm und 1x120mm drauf geschnallt und senkrecht einen kleinen 80mm lüfter der im hinteren berreich der karte die spawas ( ein bisschen) kühlt! 

Sehr schön ist zusehen das der kühler sofort auf luft die erbekommt reagiert......vollkommen passiv mit standart takt und 0,963v auf der gpu 50C° im windows,80mm angemacht der auch nur mit 1.6k U/min läuft direkt 3C° runter gegangen obwohl der NUR hinten am ende sitzt 

mit allen lüftern an im windows 33C°  unter last bin ich gerade noch ein wenig am test ABER im system ist endlich ruhe und dieser original kreichkühler ist auf dem schrott gelandet bzw. in den endlosen weitern meines zimmers

ich melde mich wieder bis dahin erstmal top kühlleistung und top was alles für den preis dabei ist


----------



## meratheus (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*



memphis@Mg schrieb:


> frage ist in den HEATpieps ne flüssigkeite ? ich müsste die enden abschippeln damits in gehäuse passt
> 
> und wie machst du die lüfter OHNE dieses grosse schiene fest ?


 
Falls du mehr darueber erfahren möchtest habe ich folgende Links für dich

heat pipe wissen, heatpipe wissen, heat pipe know how, heatpipe know how, heat pipe parameter, heatpipe parameter

Wie funktioniert eine Heatpipe? - Wie funktioniert eine Heatpipe? - Hardwarelabs.de



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Ja das PCB ist grundsätzlich identisch. Die GTX 670 classified hat ein 580erPCB. Einzig der DVI-Anschluss wüurde verändert. Die liegen bei der GTX 670 Classified nun übereinander was evtl Probleme bereiten könnte.


 
Stimmt hab ich ganz vergessen.  Laut den Abmassen von DVI und DUAL-DVI auf dem VGA PCB (laut der Abbildungen) plus der Länge der Heatpipes vom installierten Peter muß es vom Platz her paßen.


----------



## Schmenki (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

Also ich habe ja auch die Palit und bei mir hat der Kühler auch gerade so drauf gepasst.
Habe jetzt 2x be Quiet 140mm USC drauf und idle im Windows ca. 33-38°.
Je nachdem ob ich schon mal ein Benchmark gemacht habe oder nicht 

Glaube die Luftzyrkulation in meinem Gehäuse ist richtig mies...
Bei Heaven Benchmark ging die Temp bei alles max auf ca. 77° hoch....

Also ca. 12-15° kälter als der Referenz Kühler...
Aber dafür halt unhörbar.

Bei gleicher Core Voltage kann ich jetzt auch ein wenig höher gehen mit den MHz wie vorher.
Also wesentlich stabiler ist die Graka auch.
Temps sind bei 1,125V und 870/1740/2000

Trotzdem find ich die Temps noch zu hoch 
Hab aber wie meratheus auch die X-Schiene hinten nicht verbaut und dafür die kürzeren Stäbe genommen.
Ist aber alles bombemfest.
Glaube liegt wirklich an der Luftzyrkulation


----------



## meratheus (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

Für solch einen Kühler benötigst du ein gut durchlüftetes Case. In meinem Fractal Design Arc und Antec300 war die GPU Temperatur bei ca.66 Grad mit einer VDDC von 1.1V unter RenderTest GPUTool. Auf einer Testbench ist die Temperatur logischerweise noch besser.


----------



## memphis@Mg (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

jo bei mir gehts bis auf 74C° hoch, bei furmark im geschlossen system> sonst eigentlich das gehäuse offen ABER bei dem game was meine graka immer in nen düsenjettriebwerk verwandelt hat gekonnte 14C° kühler in nem geschlossenem gehäuse! ^^ bei nahe zu lautlos *love it*

top ich find die investition hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## meratheus (3. Januar 2012)

Mit GPU-z zum beispiel


----------



## -NTB- (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

oder per osd anzeige mit dem afterburner


----------



## Jackey555 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*



meratheus schrieb:


> Stimmt hab ich ganz vergessen.  Laut den Abmassen von DVI und DUAL-DVI auf dem VGA PCB (laut der Abbildungen) plus der Länge der Heatpipes vom installierten Peter muß es vom Platz her paßen.



Die Anschlüsse der classified sind zudem noch etwas länger als bei einer ref 580/570. Im Netz habe ich auch keine eindeutige Aussage oder Bilder eines verbauten Peters finden können. Warum macht EVGA sowas? Eine Karte verkaufen die definitiv zum Kauf eines Aftermaret Luft- bzw. Wasserkühlers prädistiniert ist und dann sowas.

Evtl. muss man es einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## meratheus (4. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß dass der Dual-DVI länger ist. Wenn ich die 2 PCB's Vergleiche und dann noch die Heatpipes des installierten Peters meiner GTX570 SC hinzunehme sollte es passen. Mit dieser Dual-DVI Lösung sind einige EVGA Fans nicht begeistert. Einige berichten sogar von etwas höheren Temperaturen da im Orginal Kuehldesign der Classified die warme Luft schlechter nach außen abgeführt werden soll.

Vielleicht ließt das hier ja noch ein Classified-Besitzer der es schon getestet hat.?


----------



## larzer (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

ich stell mir die ganze zeit die frage was du für ein gehäuse hast, dass der peter so schlecht luft bekommt


----------



## memphis@Mg (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

willste ni wissen nzxt alpha da is einfach mal KEIN platz


----------



## larzer (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

da haste recht 
aber mist, ich seh grad erst dass du aus freiberg kommst
ich war zu silvester in dresden, da hätte ich dir aufm weg mein ungenutztes nzxt hades vorbeigebracht


----------



## Schmenki (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

Hallo Zusammen,

wollte mal meine neuen Daten posten.
Habe mir jetzt ein neues Case besorgt und damit sind wie versprochen die Temparaturen deutlich gesunken.

880/1760/2000
1,1V
Idle 31°
Last GPU 63°
Furmark 67°

Glaube damit kann ich leben 

Also wie meratheus schon erwähnt hat, ist die Luftzyrkulation sehr wichtig für den Peter.

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## meratheus (7. Januar 2012)

Das sieht gut aus, ist identisch mit meinen Werten. Welches Case hast du dir nun geleistet?


----------



## Schmenki (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alternativer Luftkühler für 570 Gtx*

Leider hatten die das Antec nicht mehr und das Shinobi auch nicht...
Jemand hatte in einem anderen Thread mir dann das Xigmatek Midgard geholt.
Gefiel mir vom Design, hat auch genug Möglichkeiten für die Entsorgung der warmen Luft und man kann die Kabel hinter der Mainboiardwand verstecken.


----------

